# Lab results Balkan Baltic shree as labs Malay



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

as I promised

lab results

just screen shots ATM will update properly, more to come as orals take longer to do.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

see these earlier, malay tiger stuff came out good, properly dosed.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

nice one m8, gives some people peace of mind to know that the gear is not or is bunk, so can choose accordingly


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bought a load of malay today the sus and 400 lol..got some oxys to try as well....don't know what the dates are

on them though? ,will have to check.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Malay tiger tren ace @ 146.87 per ml?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Shree Deca missing a quarter of the Deca


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to see how balken do as they seem to get good results on anabolic labs. Any chance you could post these up@Russian_88


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

nice one, even though my source only stocks rohm, wildcat, sphinx


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

it is good to know that there is indeed good sustanon,


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

con1981 said:


> I want to see how balken do as they seem to get good results on anabolic labs. Any chance you could post these up@Russian_88


 Will do, so far deca 200 and cyp 200 been tested and both came back exactly 200 as it says


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

con1981 said:


> I want to see how balken do as they seem to get good results on anabolic labs. Any chance you could post these up@Russian_88


 Results are up


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shame about baltic sust, and Shree, I got load of bunk underdosed gear laying in my draw now lol

but, more to come

shree oxy var winny

malay dbol

cyber var tbol

baltic var

as labs winny

orals take longer, they not ready yet. Check out one of my posts of my gear and you will find it all in that photo. Some been recently purchased.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Where did you test all these?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Where did you test all these?


 Friend of a friend who works in a lab


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

@Pscarb

baltic sust and tren ace results.

Btw Baltic did check out on the net ( the code) so did the rest.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

So am I right in thinking that the anabolic solutions came back almost spot on ? I've used a fair bit of their items and found them spot on ...hopefully these tests back me up! !!


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Disappointed in Baltic, especially when supposedly cheaper labs like aslabs seem to be able to get it right.

Recently used the Baltic sust and must say these results seem about right, Deffo had test in it but needed less AI than when o used genuine cidos.

Maylay tiger looks great, never expected to see a short estered rip blend dosed accurately


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

HammerHarris said:


> So am I right in thinking that the anabolic solutions came back almost spot on ? I've used a fair bit of their items and found them spot on ...hopefully these tests back me up! !!





HammerHarris said:


> So am I right in thinking that the anabolic solutions came back almost spot on ? I've used a fair bit of their items and found them spot on ...hopefully these tests back me up! !!


 Yes mate. Sust and deca 20mg away, rather good for cheap ugl


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pharmacom , Malay tiger and Balkan for me in the future. Cheers@Russian_88


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Disappointed in Baltic, especially when supposedly cheaper labs like aslabs seem to be able to get it right.
> 
> Recently used the Baltic sust and must say these results seem about right, Deffo had test in it but needed less AI than when o used genuine cidos.
> 
> Maylay tiger looks great, never expected to see a short estered rip blend dosed accurately


 Same as that, can't belive tren ace and rip and t400 results. Great ! Never thought that rip will be dosed correctly.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Surely these are very expensive? Does your friend of a friend own the lab or is he allowed to conduct his own tests within his job...

Just curios. I don't (and aren't planning) on using any of these labs.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Surely these are very expensive? Does your friend of a friend own the lab or is he allowed to conduct his own tests within his job...
> 
> Just curios. I don't (and aren't planning) on using any of these labs.


 Works in one, dose it on the side after his shift. Won't do many more as he afraid to get caught out, specially with orals


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

knew baltic sust would be under. Ive always felt it lacked punch after using other brands of sust.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Works in one, dose it on the side after his shift. Won't do many more as he afraid to get caught out, specially with orals


 Cool, awesome benefit to the job (whilst it lasted!)


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm surprised AS labs is so well dosed always wanted to try them might get some in


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

As labs came out ok always bin weary of them coz can get them quite cheap

think il make a order


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to see balkan tested well again, used them for 8-10yrs on and off, well before they were available domestically and always had great results.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

@Russian_88 Do you have the batch No's on the Baltic Oils? If they happen to be the same as I've got I can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't go wrong with Balkan it seems (providing they're not fake), bang on every time. Legit pharma.

Malay look class as well...

Thanks for sharing fella.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Brillo said:


> @Russian_88 Do you have the batch No's on the Baltic Oils? If they happen to be the same as I've got I can adjust accordingly.


 Will post up when I get time, but yes still got all original packaging and rest of the gear, as I had to pop open most of that.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Will post up when I get time, but yes still got all original packaging and rest of the gear, as I had to pop open most of that.


 Cheers.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I've used many aslabs ( Anabolic Solutions ) and always found them spot on . The tbol and Proviron are absolute spot on just makes it an easier choice to carry on using their items now!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bomed said:


> Can't go wrong with Balkan it seems (providing they're not fake), bang on every time. Legit pharma.
> 
> Malay look class as well...
> 
> Thanks for sharing fella.


Balkan fake hahaha

Won't happend mate


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh well that's good to see the T400 come out good. Many people give it " I don't see how U can get that much blah blah..." fck off 

Nice one Russian


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Balkan fake hahaha
> 
> Won't happend mate


 Nah? Fair enough, even better.

Just read there were some being produced, can't remember where exactly but another Eastern European country. Didn't doubt it seeing as it's pharma over there but great if not true.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bomed said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Balkan fake hahaha
> ...


Moldova

Legal to produce and sell

Gear paradise mate.

In 4 days here lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

So Baltic parabolin is actually tren ace and the sust is under dosed


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Did everything tested contain the correct compounds ?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Oh well that's good to see the T400 come out good. Many people give it " I don't see how U can get that much blah blah..." fck off
> 
> Nice one Russian


 I know, I didn't believe it either, but defo going to get some, read many reviews ppl saying it was bang on, but was sceptical due to it been 400. So far Sphinx and Malay t400 came back with 400 in it.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> So Baltic parabolin is actually tren ace and the sust is under dosed


 Didn't test para, it was tren ace that got tested and came back under


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Did everything tested contain the correct compounds ?


 Yes, but Baltic and shree were underdosed


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Moldova
> 
> Legal to produce and sell
> 
> ...


 Some times u get labs faking other labs. Example vermoje were looking to fake pharmacom to steal their sales and ruin pharmacoms reputation


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Moldova
> ...


I seen that..I stick to GP won't have a problem..

Verdmodge used to be awesome years ago lol

Lab bashing in it??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RoidsR-us said:


> Surprised at Baltic always thought they would have been spot on. Never used the oils and don't think I will now lol


 a few months back there was a lab report of Baltic naps, they were actually dbol.

i wouldnt use baltic,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> a few months back there was a lab report of Baltic naps, they were actually dbol.
> 
> i wouldnt use baltic,


 Also baltic vials but if you actually compared the vial photogrpahed with actual baltic they were wrong... obviously someone has tried to fake and i think that the same happened with the Naps


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Also baltic vials but if you actually compared the vial photogrpahed with actual baltic they were wrong... obviously someone has tried to fake and i think that the same happened with the Naps


 that amp was on wedinos quite some time ago?

the report on this thread is recent?

i know i was use AP sust then it dried out. Switched over to Baltic and wasnt the same. Had a break then started on just Baltic sust and felt it was lacking, dropped it after about 4 weeks. Heard people say the same thing about theyre test-e too. Not a popular lab round my way anymore.

not sure about the naps, have to search for the thread and see if theres pictures of the orals and box.

wouldnt surprise me if they were dbol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> that amp was on wedinos quite some time ago?
> 
> the report on this thread is recent?
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate thought you were on about wedinos.

Thats fair enough mate. Tbh ive never used baltic!


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> a few months back there was a lab report of Baltic naps, they were actually dbol.
> 
> i wouldnt use baltic,


 I defiantly won't buy any more. Got 9ml of ace but now I know there is only 70mg so will use in the summer, 2ml eod till run out same with Shree ace, and the switch to Malay ace.

same score with sust for both, will use based on results, to get 350 sust that 2ml of Shree or baltic and so one, migh as well use it ain't i, as gear is in there. No wonder Shree has no pip lol, as there is barley any gear, specially prop


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> I defiantly won't buy any more. Got 9ml of ace but now I know there is only 70mg so will use in the summer, 2ml eod till run out same with Shree ace, and the switch to Malay ace.
> 
> same score with sust for both, will use based on results, to get 350 sust that 2ml of Shree or baltic and so one, migh as well use it ain't i, as gear is in there. No wonder Shree has no pip lol, as there is barley any gear, specially prop


 So everything had what they were meant to but just some underdosed. Mayal and aslabs came out pretty good from these tests. Did I see u were testing cyber labs also. Cheers for posting results. It's good to have something to go on.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Would of been interesting to see how malay tiger decanol 200 tested, as I have just started running that


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Why has no one questioned test reports that look like a child has made them in publisher FFS?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

@Russian_88 Just wanted to thank you for all posting all your results on here. I recently received a large order of Cooper Testoject (Sus), Balkan Deca, Balkan Test-E, Malay Tren Ace and Malay t400, for various cycles throughout the year. Glad to see they all checked out. Knew the cooper was gtg from personal experience and seen lab results before. Went for Balkan deca and test e based on anabolic lab. The Malay stuff I took a "punt on" but glad you have confirmed that it's good stuff.

With regards to shree it's a shame they're coming back crap, I used their Oxy's and got good results. Have about 5 packs left of their Oxy and about 3 or 4 packs of their Var so will wait (nervously) and see how their orals do.

Thanks for posting once again.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> So everything had what they were meant to but just some underdosed. Mayal and aslabs came out pretty good from these tests. Did I see u were testing cyber labs also. Cheers for posting results. It's good to have something to go on.


 Yes I did sent them off to be tested as well tbol and var by cyber, not sure what's going on.

long story short guy I sent it to, knows a guy who works in lab, and he the one that did them tests, last I heard was after this lot he weren't too happy doing more, due to fact that if he gets caught doing them he might loose his job. But I belive orals were still getting tested and just waiting on results now.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> @Russian_88 Just wanted to thank you for all posting all your results on here. I recently received a large order of Cooper Testoject (Sus), Balkan Deca, Balkan Test-E, Malay Tren Ace and Malay t400, for various cycles throughout the year. Glad to see they all checked out. Knew the cooper was gtg from personal experience and seen lab results before. Went for Balkan deca and test e based on anabolic lab. The Malay stuff I took a "punt on" but glad you have confirmed that it's good stuff.
> 
> With regards to shree it's a shame they're coming back crap, I used their Oxy's and got good results. Have about 5 packs left of their Oxy and about 3 or 4 packs of their Var so will wait (nervously) and see how their orals do.
> 
> Thanks for posting once again.


 No worries mate. Glad to help. Same as that used cooper sust and prop loved it and deca 200 was great. All malt I used were great. Hoping mate will do the orals. And I'm in a same boat, got load of Shree oxys ( also used them in sept and had great results at recomp time) got Shree winny var as well. So let's hope they atleast half dosed .


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why has no one questioned test reports that look like a child has made them in publisher FFS?
> 
> Jesus Christ.


 Lol so you saying they fake ? Think some people just can't and don't want to belive the truth even if it's right in from of their face. Results are legit. I mean if you don't belive it and want to quastion it that's fine, I have nothing to prove, they out there and it's up to every single individual to decided what they will get out of it. I've done my part ...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for this post! :thumbup1:

Nice to see that Malay products are good to go, tried their tren e before last summer and it shredded me crazy.

It's just a shame that the 2 places where I get my stuff both don't have malay products anymore  but c'est la vie


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone got pics of the Malay t400 vials?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive said it once and will say it again, I will Always use alpha pharma or balkan.

Not alpha orals though.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Ive said it once and will say it again, I will Always use alpha pharma or balkan.
> 
> Not alpha orals though.


 Why? If a labs reliable then the orals should be good.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Why? If a labs reliable then the orals should be good.


 If tried alpha dbol and didnt rate it at all, and I rather use balkan dbol instead.

Tbh balkan orals are bang on, Ive only tried alpha dbol so the rest might be good, but as balkans I can rate them so good, I wouldnt change.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Why? If a labs reliable then the orals should be good.


 To be fair I use to love all their oils but heard very poor reviews about their orals

edit: plus I remember that I tried their proviron and was feeling underdosed, while the bayer one was spot on


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Russian_88 good effort on getting the tests done mate, need more people like you on the board.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> If tried alpha dbol and didnt rate it at all, and I rather use balkan dbol instead.
> 
> Tbh balkan orals are bang on, Ive only tried alpha dbol so the rest might be good, but as balkans I can rate them so good, I wouldnt change.


 I don't think alpha are perfect, I thought the Baltic para was better than alpha, the mast p was apparently 80ish mg on anabolic lab, batches do vary.

Most labs are going to fall with all the tests going on at the moment.

Hopefully it will help improve things.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why are all the labs showing such high BA/BB????


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> I don't think alpha are perfect, I thought the Baltic para was better than alpha, the mast p was apparently 80ish mg on anabolic lab, batches do vary.
> 
> Most labs are going to fall with all the tests going on at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully it will help improve things.


 All lab tests Ive seen from alpha are Always overdosed a little .

Alpha para is my fav steroid and does wonders for me at 225mg (3amp) along with winstrol.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> If tried alpha dbol and didnt rate it at all, and I rather use balkan dbol instead.
> 
> Tbh balkan orals are bang on, Ive only tried alpha dbol so the rest might be good, but as balkans I can rate them so good, I wouldnt change.


 Same as that. Alpha dbol didn't do anything, alpha var was great so was winny. On Balkan dbol ATM and I'm flying through the weights ! Great dbol !


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I don't think alpha are perfect, I thought the Baltic para was better than alpha, the mast p was apparently 80ish mg on anabolic lab, batches do vary.
> 
> Most labs are going to fall with all the tests going on at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully it will help improve things.


 Another separate/private lab test was carried out and it confirmed same result 84mg. Same guy that tested my stuff did alpha mast p ... So yeah it was under.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I don't think alpha are perfect, I thought the Baltic para was better than alpha, the mast p was apparently 80ish mg on anabolic lab, batches do vary.
> 
> Most labs are going to fall with all the tests going on at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully it will help improve things.


 About a time we put our foot down, enough of been ripped off. Time to stand against them people that ripping us off blind of our hard earned money. All this will do now is filter out bunk labs and leave us with solid labs like alpha Balkan pharmacom Malay, so other labs will have to step it up or pack it up.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> why are all the labs showing such high BA/BB????


 Indicates that conditions they are made in aren't most sterile, so to keep it clean and stop u getting infection they add more ba/bb


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> All lab tests Ive seen from alpha are Always overdosed a little .
> 
> Alpha para is my fav steroid and does wonders for me at 225mg (3amp) along with winstrol.


 Iv used loads of alpha the last few years, it's iv not been overwhelmed with every product I have used though.

it would he good to see some of the less popular products tested like tren hex, winstrol v, mast prop and primobolan.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> @Russian_88 good effort on getting the tests done mate, need more people like you on the board.


 Always glad to help others and make a dirrence. End of the day that's what this forum is about ? We all in it together.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Russian_88 said:


> Another separate/private lab test was carried out and it confirmed same result 84mg. Same guy that tested my stuff did alpha mast p ... So yeah it was under.


 I wasn't overwhelmed with the mast prop when I used it middle of last year.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Iv used loads of alpha the last few years, it's iv not been overwhelmed with every product I have used though.
> 
> it would he good to see some of the less popular products tested like tren hex, winstrol v, mast prop and primobolan.


 Made p 0.84mg buddy

rest will come. I fully trust anaboliclab so far everything added up and even top brands like pharmacom gen-shi confirmed that results are legit even if they were poor. So I'm sure they will be doing more alpha test in the future


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> baltic sust and tren ace results.
> 
> Btw Baltic did check out on the net ( the code) so did the rest.


 this surprises me as the Sust that i had tested last year came out at 248mg.....

at first i was going to question all of the results as real lab tests have the stamp of the lab and the person doing the test and the director of the labs signature on the sheets, but you say that these are done by a friend of a friend?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Made p 0.84mg buddy
> 
> rest will come. I fully trust anaboliclab so far everything added up and even top brands like pharmacom gen-shi confirmed that results are legit even if they were poor. So I'm sure they will be doing more alpha test in the future


 sorry i might have misunderstood are you getting these tests done or are you getting from anabolic labs?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> this surprises me as the Sust that i had tested last year came out at 248mg.....
> 
> at first i was going to question all of the results as real lab tests have the stamp of the lab and the person doing the test and the director of the labs signature on the sheets, but you say that these are done by a friend of a friend?


 Correct. Guy on another board got a mate who works in a lab. So he did them for me as a favour. Tests were done after his shift and they just lab tests no signature obviously will be on it due to fact as he was doing something he weren't meant to do and could loose his job for that. Guy that tested it don't use gear or even train, just works at the lab, so had no idea about gear, just reports what he finds in samples.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> sorry i might have misunderstood are you getting these tests done or are you getting from anabolic labs?


 Been done privately, matched anaboliclab results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Correct. Guy on another board got a mate who works in a lab. So he did them for me as a favour. Tests were done after his shift and they just lab tests no signature obviously will be on it due to fact as he was doing something he weren't meant to do and could loose his job for that. Guy that tested it don't use gear or even train, just works at the lab, so had no idea about gear, just reports what he finds in samples.


 and it was you who sent the samples? or your mate who is on the other board?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> and it was you who sent the samples? or your mate who is on the other board?


 I've sent the samples out my gear. Basically it was my gear that I brought got tested. So samples legit and the tests.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Russian_88 said:


> Made p 0.84mg buddy
> 
> rest will come. I fully trust anaboliclab so far everything added up and even top brands like pharmacom gen-shi confirmed that results are legit even if they were poor. So I'm sure they will be doing more alpha test in the future


 Il be honest and say that I think that anabolic lab is a good thing I didn't like the fact that when I went on the owners forum they had a pharmacom rep on the site in the anabolics section.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Russian_88 said:


> Made p 0.84mg buddy
> 
> rest will come. I fully trust anaboliclab so far everything added up and even top brands like pharmacom gen-shi confirmed that results are legit even if they were poor. So I'm sure they will be doing more alpha test in the future


 Would like to see more pharmacom tested like the T500 etc and the mixes. But I do believe there legit!


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> why are all the labs showing such high BA/BB????


 s**t chefs using more then they need to cover their ass.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2% BA kills me so good to know i should avoid these labs



varman said:


> s**t chefs using more then they need to cover their ass.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> 2% BA kills me so good to know i should avoid these labs


 Agreed. The solvents are more harmful then the gear.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Il be honest and say that I think that anabolic lab is a good thing I didn't like the fact that when I went on the owners forum they had a pharmacom rep on the site in the anabolics section.


 that would put me off totally believing them to be honest if thats the case as they will essentially have some bias.....


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Russian_88 said:


> Made p 0.84mg buddy
> 
> rest will come. I fully trust anaboliclab so far everything added up and even top brands like pharmacom gen-shi confirmed that results are legit even if they were poor. So I'm sure they will be doing more alpha test in the future


 Thanks for posting the new lab reports. Anaboliclab is awaiting the results of Shree Venkatesh Trebol 100 from SIMEC. It will be good to compare with the Shree lab reports you posted.

BTW, Anaboliclab just posted a new report for Alpha Pharma today.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that would put me off totally believing them to be honest if thats the case as they will essentially have some bias.....





Dead lee said:


> Il be honest and say that I think that anabolic lab is a good thing I didn't like the fact that when I went on the owners forum they had a pharmacom rep on the site in the anabolics section.


 In a perfect world, there would be no conflict of interest. But I can guarantee that you will NOT find any evidence of favoritism or special treatment. I have a 20-year track record of editorial independence and objectivity.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > Why has no one questioned test reports that look like a child has made them in publisher FFS?
> ...


I've raised similar points before.

It is in no way a personal attack or questioning your credibility.

BUT for no one to even question such information I find astonishing.

I've no intention for this to turn into any Internet tit for tat. From an amateur chemists point of view, should I present my findings in such a fashion for any kind of peer review I would expect great scepticism and questioning. I appreciate this is a BB'ing forum and not a science forum.

I hope that's clarified my post?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Millard Baker said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > that would put me off totally believing them to be honest if thats the case as they will essentially have some bias.....
> ...


This might be the case, I don't know you so cannot comment but I have been involved with forums for over a decade and one thing I know for sure is if you have a partnership/sponsorship/involvement with any steroid lab that will promote bias towards that lab....be that by emphasising bad results for other labs (not saying making fake reports but making a big deal about it) or either not testing the favoured lab or just making out they never fail.....

This is not an insult to you or your forum but as I said I do not know you


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Didn't test para, it was tren ace that got tested and came back under


 Baltic don't make tren a


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Millard Baker said:


> In a perfect world, there would be no conflict of interest. But I can guarantee that you will NOT find any evidence of favoritism or special treatment. I have a 20-year track record of editorial independence and objectivity.


 Can we see this record then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

elliot1989 said:


> Baltic don't make tren a


 yes they do buddy they have just released it


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> This might be the case, I don't know you so cannot comment but I have been involved with forums for over a decade and one thing I know for sure is if you have a partnership/sponsorship/involvement with any steroid lab that will promote bias towards that lab....be that by emphasising bad results for other labs (not saying making fake reports but making a big deal about it) or either not testing the favoured lab or just making out they never fail.....
> 
> This is not an insult to you or your forum but as I said I do not know you


 I think such skepticism is fully justified and I do not fault anyone for raising such questions. But I can state this with absolute certainty: You will NOT find evidence of bias, evidence of "emphasizing bad results for other labs", evidence of making fake reports, evidence of "not testing the favoured lab" or evidence of "making out they never fail" because there is none. Yet, you will find an abundance of verifiable evidence to the contrary.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Ah my bad, do you rate para over tren a?



Pscarb said:


> yes they do buddy they have just released it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Millard Baker said:


> I think such skepticism is fully justified and I do not fault anyone for raising such questions. But I can state this with absolute certainty: You will NOT find evidence of bias, evidence of "emphasizing bad results for other labs", evidence of making fake reports, evidence of "not testing the favoured lab" or evidence of "making out they never fail". Yet, you will find an abundance of verifiable evidence to the contrary.


 as i said this might be the case i do not know i can only comment on what i know from my years of experience, last year we had a guy come on and slate labs with so called reports and this was found to be a huge scam.......to be fair i will only ever trust a lab report that has an official stamp etc doing things via the back door will always bring scepticism......



elliot1989 said:


> Ah my bad, do you rate para over tren a?


 i rarely use Tren A outside of prep but i pretty much will use Para in most of my cycles i love the stuff, i tested Baltic Para last year and it came out at 79mg/ml


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Can we see this record then?


 Google it.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> as i said this might be the case i do not know i can only comment on what i know from my years of experience, last year we had a guy come on and slate labs with so called reports and this was found to be a huge scam.......to be fair i will only ever trust a lab report that has an official stamp etc doing things via the back door will always bring scepticism......


 All Anaboliclab lab reports have an official stamp from a fully-accredited and licensed lab testing facility. Anyone can call or email SIMEC and they will verify the authenticity of the reports.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so these lab reports on here are not from AnabolicLab? sorry i was of the understanding they where from your (assuming your forum) forum? apologies if this is not the case....

just to point out i am all for testing i have done it myself when the gear i was using last year for prep was tested as fake (this was the scam i mentioned) the lab tests on this thread in my opinion could be created with photoshop as there is no official stamp, signature, lab name etc........not i understand it is said they have been done by a friend of a friend but who is to say that is correct? (playing devils advocate)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> so these lab reports on here are not from AnabolicLab? sorry i was of the understanding they where from your (assuming your forum) forum? apologies if this is not the case....
> 
> just to point out i am all for testing i have done it myself when the gear i was using last year for prep was tested as fake (this was the scam i mentioned) the lab tests on this thread in my opinion could be created with photoshop as there is no official stamp, signature, lab name etc........not i understand it is said they have been done by a friend of a friend but who is to say that is correct? (playing devils advocate)


 true. the layout of those reports are crap, could make a much neater one in Latex and no one would seemingly bat an eye lid..


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so these lab reports on here are not from AnabolicLab? sorry i was of the understanding they where from your (assuming your forum) forum? apologies if this is not the case....
> 
> just to point out i am all for testing i have done it myself when the gear i was using last year for prep was tested as fake (this was the scam i mentioned) the lab tests on this thread in my opinion could be created with photoshop as there is no official stamp, signature, lab name etc........not i understand it is said they have been done by a friend of a friend but who is to say that is correct? (playing devils advocate)


 I have no connection to the lab reports posted by @Russian_88

I was only responding to the references to the legitimacy of the AnabolicLab lab reports. All AnabolicLab reports are clearly identified as such.

I apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Millard Baker said:


> I have no connection to the lab reports posted by @Russian_88
> 
> I was only responding to the references to the legitimacy of the AnabolicLab lab reports. All AnabolicLab reports are clearly identified as such.
> 
> I apologize for any misunderstanding.


 then i apologise buddy, sorry for my misunderstanding.....


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> as i said this might be the case i do not know i can only comment on what i know from my years of experience, last year we had a guy come on and slate labs with so called reports and this was found to be a huge scam.......to be fair i will only ever trust a lab report that has an official stamp etc doing things via the back door will always bring scepticism......
> 
> i rarely use Tren A outside of prep but i pretty much will use Para in most of my cycles i love the stuff, i tested Baltic Para last year and it came out at 79mg/ml


 I know a lil off topic but no point in starting a new thread as i only want ur opiniin in this one-

What difference do u see/feel from para vs tren a?

Thanks


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > so these lab reports on here are not from AnabolicLab? sorry i was of the understanding they where from your (assuming your forum) forum? apologies if this is not the case....
> ...


Your not allowed to question home made looking test results apparently!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

varman said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > as i said this might be the case i do not know i can only comment on what i know from my years of experience, last year we had a guy come on and slate labs with so called reports and this was found to be a huge scam.......to be fair i will only ever trust a lab report that has an official stamp etc doing things via the back door will always bring scepticism......
> ...


For me I get none of the bad side effects associated with TrenA such as insomnia, cough etc and for some reason I seem to react better with it, I found this with the AP para I used before the Baltic version.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sneeky_dave said:


> zyphy said:
> 
> 
> > Pscarb said:
> ...


Yes you can and should do, I have never heard of a friend of a friend who tests out of hours on so many products, maybe as a one off but not so many it is not as simple as pushing a button........


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

I find somewhat peculiar the fact that all the labs use grapeseed oil and around 5% bb. The typical concentration for bb and ba would be 20% and 2%.

Its very hard, if not impossible to keep a solution of tren acetate with 5% bb, its just too little, it will crash. Malay seems to hold into solution 147mg of tren acetate with 8% bb, and 3.5% ba. That is simply impossible. Also a 400mg/ml testosterone compound with 6% bb? Very very hard to believe.

Balkan pharmaceuticals as far as i know use peach oil or peanut oil, baltic uses flax, and alpha arichid i think... why would the test conclude its grape? Why would they be lying about oil type, its completely inconsequential. Most of those oils are similarly priced.

Also, i can count what, 14 different substances. Those would need to be acquired from a legitimate source (say sigma aldrich) as controls to calibrate the machines. Those are some expensive stuff, and the labs that have all those readily available would be, well my guess is only few worldwide (wedinos in UK).

Actually why would the friend of your friend risk to lose his job for performing this kind of tests just to test the gear you are using? Apart from the time you need to perform tests on 15 different substances...


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> as i said this might be the case i do not know i can only comment on what i know from my years of experience, last year we had a guy come on and slate labs with so called reports and this was found to be a huge scam.......to be fair i will only ever trust a lab report that has an official stamp etc doing things via the back door will always bring scepticism......
> 
> i rarely use Tren A outside of prep but i pretty much will use Para in most of my cycles i love the stuff, i tested Baltic Para last year and it came out at 79mg/ml


 Cheers Paul, I have some alpha para kicking about and will grab some Baltic then


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys I'm not going to try to convince any one of anything, if some of you are skeptical and don't trust the results, fine. As I said they were done for me and I decided to share them. I'm not reseller or rep or whatever, just average joe that's all, I have no interest in posting fake results or making them up, I get nothing out of it, all I get is knowing what inside them amps and vials that I got. I told you how it is, give you information, feel free to do with it what you like, use it ? Fine. Don't think it's legit, then ignore it and move on. And yes he don't really want to do many more, he use to get few now and then and I've bombarded him with loads, still waiting on orals.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Russian_88 said:


> Guys I'm not going to try to convince any one of anything, if some of you are skeptical and don't trust the results, fine. As I said they were done for me and I decided to share them. I'm not reseller or rep or whatever, just average joe that's all, I have no interest in posting fake results or making them up, I get nothing out of it, all I get is knowing what inside them amps and vials that I got. I told you how it is, give you information, feel free to do with it what you like, use it ? Fine. Don't think it's legit, then ignore it and move on. And yes he don't really want to do many more, he use to get few now and then and I've bombarded him with loads, still waiting on orals.


 How under dosed is the Baltic sust mate? I'm a bit thick lol


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Yes you can and should do, I have never heard of a friend of a friend who tests out of hours on so many products, maybe as a one off but not so many it is not as simple as pushing a button........


 Will happily send you same samples for you to retest at another lab with stamp and signature.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your not allowed to question home made looking test results apparently!


 You can quastion, not a problem. The fact is that I have nothing to prove to any one. I'm telling you this are the results from real lab, you don't belive me ? Fine. Nothing changes in my life. Everyone free to have their own opinion and choice. Every single person here can choose to belive the results or not, same as anaboliclabs results. Look through my post, I never favourited any labs or bashed any, just wrote my reviews, have pictures of all that gear that I posted ages before even thought of getting it tested. I mean each person can make up their own decision after collecting all information about results and me.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Millard Baker said:


> I have no connection to the lab reports posted by @Russian_88
> 
> I was only responding to the references to the legitimacy of the AnabolicLab lab reports. All AnabolicLab reports are clearly identified as such.
> 
> I apologize for any misunderstanding.


 Correct. No connection with either results or labs it's been tested at.

Also when will you be uploading Shree tren ace results, would like to compare.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SteveXX said:


> I find somewhat peculiar the fact that all the labs use grapeseed oil and around 5% bb. The typical concentration for bb and ba would be 20% and 2%.
> 
> Its very hard, if not impossible to keep a solution of tren acetate with 5% bb, its just too little, it will crash. Malay seems to hold into solution 147mg of tren acetate with 8% bb, and 3.5% ba. That is simply impossible. Also a 400mg/ml testosterone compound with 6% bb? Very very hard to believe.
> 
> ...


 Bs. Tren a holds just fine in 5% ba. Or so i heard.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SteveXX said:


> I find somewhat peculiar the fact that all the labs use grapeseed oil and around 5% bb. The typical concentration for bb and ba would be 20% and 2%.
> 
> Its very hard, if not impossible to keep a solution of tren acetate with 5% bb, its just too little, it will crash. Malay seems to hold into solution 147mg of tren acetate with 8% bb, and 3.5% ba. That is simply impossible. Also a 400mg/ml testosterone compound with 6% bb? Very very hard to believe.
> 
> ...


 i was under the impression that Baltic did not use Grapeseed i will contact my source tomorrow and check



Russian_88 said:


> Will happily send you same samples for you to retest at another lab with stamp and signature.


 you don't need to do that if i am suspect of any product i use i get it lab tested at an official lab with all stamps, code and signatures intact as i did last year with Baltic

don't get defensive because some are doubting the results, some of what you have said is suspect mainly the fact your friend of a friend can test so many products (and the lot you are going to get down) as been pointed out the lab would need raw samples of each drug for calibration purposes which is not common practice for any lab (to have them on hand) especially raws like Primo......as you have said you do not care if we believe you so there is no need to be defensive......


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

varman said:


> SteveXX said:
> 
> 
> > I find somewhat peculiar the fact that all the labs use grapeseed oil and around 5% bb. The typical concentration for bb and ba would be 20% and 2%. Its very hard, if not impossible to keep a solution of tren acetate with 5% bb, its just too little, it will crash. Malay seems to hold into solution 147mg of tren acetate with 8% bb, and 3.5% ba. That is simply impossible. Also a 400mg/ml testosterone compound with 6% bb? Very very hard to believe. Balkan pharmaceuticals as far as i know use peach oil or peanut oil, baltic uses flax, and alpha arichid i think... why would the test conclude its grape? Why would they be lying about oil type, its completely inconsequential. Most of those oils are similarly priced. Also, i can count what, 14 different substances. Those would need to be acquired from a legitimate source (say sigma aldrich) as controls to calibrate the machines. Those are some expensive stuff, and the labs that have all those readily available would be, well my guess is only few worldwide (wedinos in UK). Actually why would the friend of your friend risk to lose his job for performing this kind of tests just to test the gear you are using? Apart from the time you need to perform tests on 15 different substances...
> ...


Calling BS then saying "or so your heard" if you don't know it's true why repeat bro science when lab results are being discussed?


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Correct. Guy on another board got a mate who works in a lab. So he did them for me as a favour. Tests were done after his shift and they just lab tests no signature obviously will be on it due to fact as he was doing something he weren't meant to do and could loose his job for that. Guy that tested it don't use gear or even train, just works at the lab, so had no idea about gear, just reports what he finds in samples.


 Assume this guy is off of T.M.? These reports are exactly the same template as thread over there testing Precision, Wildcat, Isis and Hormone One etc. so must be same lab doing the testing?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nowadays, with the possibility of people being connected to labs, reselling products or trying to knock down other labs its hard to take any lab results at face value.

Lab politics aside, each vial could be a different batch & differ greatly or may have been dosed correctly for purposes of testing, no one will never know for sure unless they test themselves.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zak007 said:


> Nowadays, with the possibility of people being connected to labs, reselling products or trying to knock down other labs its hard to take any lab results at face value.
> 
> Lab politics aside, each vial could be a different batch & differ greatly or may have been dosed correctly for purposes of testing, no one will never know for sure unless they test themselves.


 this is so true and why it is important that a fully officially stamped and signed lab report removes all doubt.......


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

If he was to come on here claiming bunk everyone would call him out for proof , he's got tests they may be no good or whatever but I see no sign of him pushing or slating

some people need to accept just because you don't know people that can get it done well some people do

same with @Dead lee guys spent money on a test kit and spent time creating post with photos and still people calling BS if you don't agree then fine that's ok but don't slate people at least trying to test gear it's better than 99% of people on here that call bunk when they can't workout a diet but 4ml of tren ain't working


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> If he was to come on here claiming bunk everyone would call him out for proof , he's got tests they may be no good or whatever but I see no sign of him pushing or slating
> 
> some people need to accept just because you don't know people that can get it done well some people do
> 
> same with @Dead lee guys spent money on a test kit and spent time creating post with photos and still people calling BS if you don't agree then fine that's ok but don't slate people at least trying to test gear it's better than 99% of people on here that call bunk when they can't workout a diet but 4ml of tren ain't working


 I don't think anyone had called bullshit.

I tend to test amps, if I started testing loads of ugl saying this and that I'm sure to upset people.

I test what I use, the odd pharma and bits that interest me i can use for comparisons for myself, that way if people don't like it it's tough, I have turned down umpteen offers to test peoples ugl because it's not in my interests.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gavinmcl said:


> If he was to come on here claiming bunk everyone would call him out for proof , he's got tests they may be no good or whatever but I see no sign of him pushing or slating
> 
> some people need to accept just because you don't know people that can get it done well some people do
> 
> same with @Dead lee guys spent money on a test kit and spent time creating post with photos and still people calling BS if you don't agree then fine that's ok but don't slate people at least trying to test gear it's better than 99% of people on here that call bunk when they can't workout a diet but 4ml of tren ain't working


No one is saying he is pushing any lab but then it is not wrong that some are questioning certain aspects as some don't fit for example.....his friend of a friend having all the raws available to calibrate the machine after testing each product, that is a huge thing


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this surprises me as the Sust that i had tested last year came out at 248mg.....
> 
> at first i was going to question all of the results as real lab tests have the stamp of the lab and the person doing the test and the director of the labs signature on the sheets, but you say that these are done by a friend of a friend?


 Iv no idea about how the testing works etc..but say I sent in a pharma amp of test e to get tested ( at a legit private company ) Do they need a raw on hand to calibrate it against?

Or can they just test the amp and it will give the readings assuming the machine it's being tested on has been calibrated and stored in the machine for say test e?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Iv no idea about how the testing works etc..but say I sent in a pharma amp of test e to get tested ( at a legit private company ) Do they need a raw on hand to calibrate it against?
> 
> Or can they just test the amp and it will give the readings assuming the machine it's being tested on has been calibrated and stored in the machine for say test e?


 An official lab does not test steroids as a common practice so they would not necessarily have products on hand, i believe before testing a compound you need to do a calibration sample of the raw powder(after thoroughly cleaning the machine to avoid cross contamination) so this is where for me things do not fit, i can understand someone putting up a few tests for a few samples but the amount of labs and products being tested is strange that this person has all these raws on hand to calibrate the testing equipment, especially things like Anavar and Primo (mentioned that these will be tested next)


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Iv no idea about how the testing works etc..but say I sent in a pharma amp of test e to get tested ( at a legit private company ) Do they need a raw on hand to calibrate it against?
> 
> Or can they just test the amp and it will give the readings assuming the machine it's being tested on has been calibrated and stored in the machine for say test e?


 The lab testing facility must purchase a certified reference standard from an accredited reference material production facility such as Steraloids or LGC Standards.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Millard Baker said:


> The lab testing facility must purchase a certified reference standard from an accredited reference material production facility such as Steraloids or LGC Standards.


 whats the process called they use to test the actually dosage?


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> whats the process called they use to test the actually dosage?


 There are multiple analytical methods. AnabolicLab has used SIMEC for HPLC-UV and ChemTox for GC-MS to quantify the dosage of products.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Millard Baker said:


> There are multiple analytical methods. AnabolicLab has used SIMEC for HPLC-UV and ChemTox for GC-MS to quantify the dosage of products.


 ty for reply


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> An official lab does not test steroids as a common practice so they would not necessarily have products on hand, i believe before testing a compound you need to do a calibration sample of the raw powder(after thoroughly cleaning the machine to avoid cross contamination) so this is where for me things do not fit, i can understand someone putting up a few tests for a few samples but the amount of labs and products being tested is strange that this person has all these raws on hand to calibrate the testing equipment, especially things like Anavar and Primo (mentioned that these will be tested next)


 there are a lot of labs testing for presence only and I believe there are such labs in USA approved by FDA. I remember there used to be at least 2 labs in USA you could test for purity. but they were closed by FDA 15 years ago and nobody has been testing since then. when you post lab results with exact mg/ml, you doing sales pitch for UGL. FDA in USA or authority in EU will eventually go after unless the law is changed.

there was a university professor arrested for testing steroids for UGL, so you do this for a while until they have case to arrest you.

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/headlines/20151002-professors-tests-aided-dallas-area-steroid-ring-prosecutors-say.ece


----------



## Cozza__o (Oct 11, 2014)

Came here looking for a review on malay tiger rip250 after I splashed out on 5 boxes of the stuff a few weeks ago, its safe to say I am not disappointed! Cheers chef!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is so true and why it is important that a fully officially stamped and signed lab report removes all doubt.......


 Indeed, the above wasn't aimed at baltic products

Personally, I've never had a problem with any lab but i'm not a heavy user & use very little in comparison to others. I follow similar to that of which you do for example my last cycle was 250 test and 300 tren & at 84kg and around 14% bf that was plenty for me and my next cycle would be 600mg test

There's too much politics to play behind labs & often its hard to know if someone pitching a product saying is good is reliable.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression that Baltic did not use Grapeseed i will contact my source tomorrow and check


 Correct, Baltic use flax oil


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

If anything these test results may put the frighteners on UGL if they think people are starting to regularly test their products, and then they will dose accordingly. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

dmull86 said:


> If anything these test results may put the frighteners on UGL if they think people are starting to regularly test their products, and then they will dose accordingly. Here's hoping anyway.


 About time testing products came around. Sure it's not cheap, but a test even now and then can highlight sh1tty ugls.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big said:


> Correct, Baltic use flax oil


 i just had this confirmed so i am really suspect of a lab test that claims they use grapeseed??


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i just had this confirmed so i am really suspect of a lab test that claims they use grapeseed??


 Interdasting...


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> About time testing products came around. Sure it's not cheap, but a test even now and then can highlight sh1tty ugls.


 Exactly. Only problem is that because your online and its not officially confirmed guys are hesitant to believe the tests. Rightly so aswell. I seen a show on TV where there was a centre in Canada or somewhere where they would come in and shoot up heroin. They were given a booth and clean needles and all and if they o.d there was people there to help. Harm reduction. It was saving countless lives. Law says steroids is drug abuse so really they should have some sort of damage control for us. There are kits for £15 to test es and coke so why not something for us eh. I think we should get an anonymous petition started. Try and get Arnold schwarzenegger as a spokesman lol.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Arnold sold out long time ago ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

People thought the world was flat till some smart arse questioned what he had been repeatedly told.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Should really just state that the source of these results is http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/LAB-RESULTS-SEE-SECOND-POST-FOR-RESULTS-NEWMALAY-TIGER-SHREE-ALPHA-BALTIC-BULKAN-m5364972.aspx

Ninja has been around a longgg time and I personally trust the results, however I do not think they are the be all and end all. I'm fairly certain if these tests were repeated a month later, results would probably be quite different across many labs.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> knew baltic sust would be under. Ive always felt it lacked punch after using other brands of sust.


 After switching from alpha test e to baltic ..the baltic seemed weak


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fina said:


> Should really just state that the source of these results is http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/LAB-RESULTS-SEE-SECOND-POST-FOR-RESULTS-NEWMALAY-TIGER-SHREE-ALPHA-BALTIC-BULKAN-m5364972.aspx
> 
> Ninja has been around a longgg time and I personally trust the results, however I do not think they are the be all and end all. I'm fairly certain if these tests were repeated a month later, results would probably be quite different across many labs.


 @Russian_88 so they were not really "your gear" and "your results" unless you are the Ninja member on that forum.

Can you elaborate...


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Clubber Lang said:
> 
> 
> > knew baltic sust would be under. Ive always felt it lacked punch after using other brands of sust.
> ...


After switching to AP my bp came down

What was in previous one that was affecting my bp ? Strange 

Best S


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> @Russian_88 so they were not really "your gear" and "your results" unless you are the Ninja member on that forum.
> 
> Can you elaborate...


 A guy with the name Swips is posting all these on a well known source site. States they are his ones as well. It's plausible to have many names I guess for different forums.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> A guy with the name Swips is posting all these on a well known source site. States they are his ones as well. It's plausible to have many names I guess for different forums.


 Plausible but unlikely IMO,

Probably reps for the lab making the most of them (not saying anyone here is ofc). But when someone has access/a big stash of gear that they have "proved" to be bang on the money, no doubt PM's were sent...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Plausible but unlikely IMO,
> 
> Probably reps for the lab making the most of them (not saying anyone here is ofc). But when someone has access/a big stash of gear that they have "proved" to be bang on the money, no doubt PM's were sent...


 I can see your theory, but until proven otherwise (i.e. an ulterior motive becomes apparent) I would like to think it's legit. Whilst I haven't tested stuff myself I've had good experiences with some of the stuff that has been documented here as bang on, and less good ones with those that aren't.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

big said:


> Correct, Baltic use flax oil





Pscarb said:


> i just had this confirmed so i am really suspect of a lab test that claims they use grapeseed??


 These results show grapeseed oil as the carrier for every sample tested.

Not sure what all the other labs use, but I know Balkan claim to use peach oil.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I can see your theory, but until proven otherwise (i.e. an ulterior motive becomes apparent) I would like to think it's legit. Whilst I haven't tested stuff myself I've had good experiences with some of the stuff that has been documented here as bang on, and less good ones with those that aren't.


 I think when dealing with illegal and potentially harmful substances that are injected into the body, it should be better to assume the worst and wait for the best. Rather than believe anything..just my opinion.

And you would be surprised about how many resellers there are on forums, even in this thread, lol...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I think when dealing with illegal and potentially harmful substances that are injected into the body, it should be better to assume the worst and wait for the best. Rather than believe anything..just my opinion.
> 
> And you would be surprised about how many resellers there are on forums, even in this thread, lol...


 Perhaps I have too much faith in people lol.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> After switching to AP my bp came down
> 
> What was in previous one that was affecting my bp ? Strange
> 
> ...


 That's weird.. I switched to baltic and as weeks went by hematocrit burning face went..oily skin went as did water weight and need for ai

....but wasn't a crash or bunk. Switched to alliance and oily skin is showing up slightly..acne flaring up again red face creeping bk. ..I'll have been on alliance four weeks Saturday. ...everything just seems to disappoint when interchanging between ap and others. ..I'm certain if I jumped on the rest of the ap I got left it would make alliance seem weak....I might up the dose of alliance until It feels like 500mg testobolin and the ai is bk at a level I usually need. The ai has been the same batch and brand since may..so it has to be test fluctuations


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drogon said:


> @Russian_88 so they were not really "your gear" and "your results" unless you are the Ninja member on that forum.
> 
> Can you elaborate...


 All ready told you all this. I don't see why u asking yet again. As I said I've sent samples to a friend, who's friend tested them at the lab. Work it out.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Weird looking at Baltic results. I ran Baltic test e half way through last cycle after running alpha test E. I rated it just as good besides pip a little worse from the Baltic (not massively)


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

@Russian_88

I don't suppose you're interested in getting an amp each of these tested?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> @Russian_88
> 
> I don't suppose you're interested in getting an amp each of these tested?


 id love to see what these come back like...........been on the prop and seems good to go so far but not really run long enough yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TRT lifter said:


> These results show grapeseed oil as the carrier for every sample tested.
> 
> Not sure what all the other labs use, but I know Balkan claim to use peach oil.


 yes exactly yet no explanation? maybe @Russian_88 can ask his friend of a friend if he cleaned the testing machine between tests as at least 2 of the labs mentioned do not use grapeseed oil so a little confused to how they have been tested as containing grapeseed??


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> yes exactly yet no explanation? maybe @Russian_88 can ask his friend of a friend if he cleaned the testing machine between tests as at least 2 of the labs mentioned do not use grapeseed oil so a little confused to how they have been tested as containing grapeseed??


 Someone obviously got sloppy...either they forgot to clean and it lead to cross contamination. ...even if they did forget to clean, flax or eo or what ever else would still show up...but would be mixed with grapeseed.

or the one typing results out got lazy and didn't realise the various tests showed no carrier oil variety that labs are known to use would stick out like a sore thumb to those who are observant enough...I know which scenario I'd put my money on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am very picky when it comes to lab results that are supposed to show what's in certain products, and I am afraid a lab report that has no official stamp/certification has the same carrier for all labs for me just does not scream a legitimate test........

Call me cynical and I am not saying the original posting is trying to push a certain lab etc just that to me these tests are not worth anything


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> I am very picky when it comes to lab results that are supposed to show what's in certain products, and I am afraid a lab report that has no official stamp/certification has the same carrier for all labs for me just does not scream a legitimate test........
> 
> Call me cynical and I am not saying the original posting is trying to push a certain lab etc just that to me these tests are not worth anything


 We all know there is a huge variety in carrier oils and for them all to be the same just doesn't make sense...it's almost is if the results are filled out on a template and it was convenient to just not change grapeseed ......I suppose unless you actual send of a test yourself you have no choice but to be skeptical. Far too many ppl with agendas whether lab pushing reselling. If I was relying on legit gear to compete like you then personal testing would be the only way I would trust I couldn't imagine e prepping with doubt of legitimacy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

testosquirrel said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > I am very picky when it comes to lab results that are supposed to show what's in certain products, and I am afraid a lab report that has no official stamp/certification has the same carrier for all labs for me just does not scream a legitimate test........
> ...


 We all know there is a huge variety in carrier oils and for them all to be the same just doesn't make sense...it's almost is if the results are filled out on a template and it was convenient to just not change grapeseed ......I suppose unless you actual send of a test yourself you have no choice but to be skeptical. Far too many ppl with agendas whether lab pushing reselling. If I was relying on gear to compete then personal testing would be the only way I would trust

Agreed and not sure if you remember last year when I was running into the British we had someone posting lab results on Baltic that showed pretty much nothing in the products (turned out this was a scam) I used Baltic a lot in that prep so was concerned and sent their Sus and Para products to be tested both came back within the allowed range (248mg, 79mg per ml respectively) and your right this was the only way I could trust what I was using


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> We all know there is a huge variety in carrier oils and for them all to be the same just doesn't make sense...it's almost is if the results are filled out on a template and it was convenient to just not change grapeseed ......I suppose unless you actual send of a test yourself you have no choice but to be skeptical. Far too many ppl with agendas whether lab pushing reselling. If I was relying on gear to compete then personal testing would be the only way I would trust
> 
> Agreed and not sure if you remember last year when I was running into the British we had someone posting lab results on Baltic that showed pretty much nothing in the products (turned out this was a scam) I used Baltic a lot in that prep so was concerned and sent their Sus and Para products to be tested both came back within the allowed range (248mg, 79mg per ml respectively) and your right this was the only way I could trust what I was using


 I remember..someone stuck a baltic label on a bunk amp...really is sly...it's bad enough for ppl to get false reports and end up losing money..but ruining a run up to a competition must be gutting...there's only so many competitions each year and too much time and energy goes into this never mind money... it must have been such a relief knowing that the tests you sent where legit...the scam could have put doubt into someone's mind made them ditch a legitimately good lab end up with inferior products and wasted a year's training amd effort


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

I do not trust any lab reposts posted. there was a lab, great reviews, lab reposts on NAPS site. after pinning for 5 weeks I found it was straight corn oil.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why has no one questioned test reports that look like a child has made them in publisher FFS?
> 
> Jesus Christ.


Cough fuuking cough


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

No replies from @Russian_88 is concerning.

I'm just glad I get my test from a proper pharmacy abroad and know its 100% real!

As for other oils, there is so much hype and lab pushing it's boring now.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Tbh I could make better ones with photoshop.

Give me a day and I'll have tests for every lab there is


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> No replies from @Russian_88 is concerning.
> 
> I'm just glad I get my test from a proper pharmacy abroad and know its 100% real!
> 
> As for other oils, there is so much hype and lab pushing it's boring now.


 I gave up mate. I was honest from beginning, said it how it is. Samples were mine, they were sent to another guy ( member of other forum) who's then got it tested and posted results. So I know for fact that all gear I sent was legit and no manipulating were done by me. And that's far as I can answer. I don't think there is much point me saying anything else, and some things I simply can't answer, regarding oil results as I don't have the answers. So yeah I'm backed up in corner, I have nothing to prove to any one, tried doing something good, but got rinsed instead. So what's the point ? Not much else I can add or say. I allready said it all many times, samples were mine, matey got the tests done, simple as that, and these are the results. Personally I believe them and trust them, and every one entitled to their own opinion. As I said not much I can add or say, and tbh don't really want to. I'm my point of view I tried doing something good but only got ripped apart for it. So decided to go back to just reading and waiting if others post some tests results instead. Just passing through.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> yes exactly yet no explanation? maybe @Russian_88 can ask his friend of a friend if he cleaned the testing machine between tests as at least 2 of the labs mentioned do not use grapeseed oil so a little confused to how they have been tested as containing grapeseed??


 Mate im not an expert, I don't know why and have no clue. All I can say, this samples were sent to get tested, and these are the results, I have no further information. I'm happy to believe them and use them as my reference. What others do with them it's up to them. But I'm not here to prove anything to any one or try to convince any one of any thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > yes exactly yet no explanation? maybe @Russian_88 can ask his friend of a friend if he cleaned the testing machine between tests as at least 2 of the labs mentioned do not use grapeseed oil so a little confused to how they have been tested as containing grapeseed??


 Mate im not an expert, I don't know why and have no clue. All I can say, this samples were sent to get tested, and these are the results, I have no further information. I'm happy to believe them and use them as my reference. What others do with them it's up to them. But I'm not here to prove anything to any one or try to convince any one of any thing.

That's cool and your chance buddy, for me and a few others there are to many things wrong with them to be believed as legit tests the trouble is for someone who does not care you do get defensive when someone questions the test????


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Mate im not an expert, I don't know why and have no clue. All I can say, this samples were sent to get tested, and these are the results, I have no further information. I'm happy to believe them and use them as my reference. What others do with them it's up to them. But I'm not here to prove anything to any one or try to convince any one of any thing.
> 
> That's cool and your chance buddy, for me and a few others there are to many things wrong with them to be believed as legit tests the trouble is for someone who does not care you do get defensive when someone questions the test????


 I'm not getting defensive, as I said if people believe them or not I get nothing out of it in the end. It's more that Im getting fed up with ppl asking and asking same questions, when I all ready replied many times with all information I have regarding results. You been on the other forum and read it your self about testing and calibrating etc. All comes to my mind that some people probably resellers of some of the labs like shree and Baltic and don't like the results. But as I said I trust the results, and they back up my personal experience with the labs. And they gave me enough information to keep me away from Baluch and shree.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

And if I was to photoshop these and make them up or fake them ? What do I get out of it ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > Mate im not an expert, I don't know why and have no clue. All I can say, this samples were sent to get tested, and these are the results, I have no further information. I'm happy to believe them and use them as my reference. What others do with them it's up to them. But I'm not here to prove anything to any one or try to convince any one of any thing.
> ...


No doesn't sound like your getting defensive at all.....

You posted the lab reports so it is acceptable that people will question YOU on the reports, thing is you keep slinging accusations at resellers as if people are making up reasons to have issues with the reports, but they do not make sense this is a fact to anyone who has an ounce of knowledge to how steroids are tested at this level.......the grape seed oil issue is a blatant mistake so it is only right to assume if that mistake can be made other mistakes can be made....

I posted up lab reports last year and was more than happy to answer any questions about them and did so because I posted them up, it has to be accepted that there will be questions on legitimacy given that they are not official reports


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Drogon said:


> And you would be surprised about how many resellers there are on forums, even in this thread, lol...


 I literally don't believe one word any long-time poster says about any UGL on here. Including Mods.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> No doesn't sound like your getting defensive at all.....
> 
> You posted the lab reports so it is acceptable that people will question YOU on the reports, thing is you keep slinging accusations at resellers as if people are making up reasons to have issues with the reports, but they do not make sense this is a fact to anyone who has an ounce of knowledge to how steroids are tested at this level.......the grape seed oil issue is a blatant mistake so it is only right to assume if that mistake can be made other mistakes can be made....
> 
> I posted up lab reports last year and was more than happy to answer any questions about them and did so because I posted them up, it has to be accepted that there will be questions on legitimacy given that they are not official reports


 thing is you keep slinging accusations at resellers as if people are making up reasons to have issues with the reports

Show me them ? Far as I believe I said it once today and have not said anything like that, and defiantly far from slinging accusations. But I might be wrong.

Well put it that way, a guy did me a favour and tested it for me right, I'm not about to go and question him on his lab results that he works at because some people on the net think it's fake an oil doesn't add up to what some source or reseller says it should be, now where is the proof of the fact that it's a wrong oil and information u have regarding this oil is 100% ? So if u risked your job and did tests for some one u don't know and then he came back and stated saying its bs and fake, what would u say ? I'd say go f..k your self mate. Plus this person tested alpha mast p, before anabolic lab did,( correct me if I'm wrong) and guess what ? Results matched... I looked in to it and there was enough for me to trust this person and lab results. As I said I did it to find out what was in MY GEAR, and then decided to share results, so did the other guy.

tbh I can't really add anything else, said it all too many times. I trust them, im happy, I have no reason to waste time making this up, or defending these. Rest is up to you.

Can I guarantee they 100% legit ? No I can't but I trust them. Can any one ever guarantee that lab results 100% ? Look at the anaboliclab you got proper lab, stamps etc you can even contact the lab and ask about results and even then ppl say, bs and fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok not defensive we get it


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Ok not defensive we get it


 So where is the proof that Baltic use that specific oil apart from some guy said that ?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Ok not defensive we get it


 And where are the accusations I've been making ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea some guy told me guess he must be wrong, thank god your not being defensive though


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Russian_88 said:


> And if I was to photoshop these and make them up or fake them ? What do I get out of it ?


 I'm for one appreciative as are many others I believe. Would be interested to hear about further results on Shree orals if you are still happy to post?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > Ok not defensive we get it


 And where are the accusations I've been making ?

You have made plenty of comments about upsetting resellers since putting up this thread I am sure you can find them if you look hard enough........


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to see these, Im using Malay at the moment


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Yea some guy told me guess he must be wrong, thank god your not being defensive though


 So that's a best you can say about me been defensive ?

You seem to know a lot about Baltic and rate it high and now defending it ...

Hmmm

seems like you only don't like Baltic results but haven't really said much about other labs ...


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> And where are the accusations I've been making ?
> 
> You have made plenty of comments about upsetting resellers since putting up this thread I am sure you can find them if you look hard enough........


 Yeah in general but I have not said that any one that doesn't like this results is a reseller. And yes any lab would be pissed if their stuff got tested and came back bunk, like shree, they did not like the results ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > And where are the accusations I've been making ?
> ...


 Yeah in general but I have not said that any one that doesn't like this results is a reseller. And yes any lab would be pissed if their stuff got tested and came back bunk, like shree, they did not like the results ..

I never said you mentioned any names though did I?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Yeah in general but I have not said that any one that doesn't like this results is a reseller. And yes any lab would be pissed if their stuff got tested and came back bunk, like shree, they did not like the results ..
> 
> I never said you mentioned any names though did I?


 Mate I give up. You have your opinion I have mine, others have their own. Let's leave it as that. Other wise we be going back and fourth. And tbh I can't be asked defending or arguing something I have no need to.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only a matter of time Baltic get tested by Anaboliclab


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Russian_88 said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > Yea some guy told me guess he must be wrong, thank god your not being defensive though


 So that's a best you can say about me been defensive ?

You seem to know a lot about Baltic and rate it high and now defending it ...

Hmmm

seems like you only don't like Baltic results but haven't really said much about other labs ...

I know about Baltic because I have had them tested in a proper lab with proper results that's how I know and the reports are on the forum for all to see.....

I make no attempt to hide the fact I use a small selection of labs at the moment it is Baltic and Infiniti many on the board know this.......

I mentioned a cpl of times about Balkan using peach oil which again is fact but I have never used their products.......

I haven't mentioned any other of the labs because I have no experience with them...

For a guy who said that he wasn't being defensive and didn't care if anyone took notice of the results or not you are making a lot of posts that look defensive


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

should of tested Infiniti, if you tested that and it came back good no one would question the results, even if you wrote them on a piece of paper.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you believe Anaboliclab results?@PsCarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Frandeman said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > Russian_88 said:
> ...


 Yeah in general but I have not said that any one that doesn't like this results is a reseller. And yes any lab would be pissed if their stuff got tested and came back bunk, like shree, they did not like the results ..I never said you mentioned any names though did I?

Do you believe Anaboliclab results?

Are these done by the guy who posted on this thread? That are done at SIMEC I think he said that are officially stamped etc, I have not seen any of his tests but if that's the case then yes

It's not about having favourites it's about wanting something that is credible, these tests maybe real but they have huge issues that do not make sense and I am not the only one to pick them up........

Someone above mentioned about testing Infiniti and it not being questioned I guess that is a dig at me but if the report was done correctly with correct information official stamps etc then yes I would believe them if they were done like this and it showed double the amount it should have in it I would call fake........

I have access to pretty much all UGL it is my choice to use the 2-3 labs I do as I base my sourcing on results that I get......when those results stop then I will move to another lab its that simple


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I Just asking...because you very experienced ... It looks good from the outside I'm a meso member too..been following since last year.. They didn't make a mistake yet..

If my gear came underdose probably would investigat more.

Millard seems professional thou


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Frandeman said:


> I Just asking...because you very experienced ... It looks good from the outside I'm a meso member too..been following since last year.. They didn't make a mistake yet..
> 
> If my gear came underdose probably would investigat more.
> 
> Millard seems professional thou


Sorry that's his name, I have spoken to him and he seems a decent guy with plenty of experience plus his reports have the official stamps etc and he understands the process to test gear it's not as simple as dipping the oil and hey presto......

I intend to pop over to anabolic labs and check his testing section out this week now I am working back at home for the week


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

the problem with this site is that it is under ground and you cannot trust one guy running it there is no independent verification all in secret, you do not know where the samples come from.

there is no guarantee if you buy the same vial (the same looking one) from another place it will be g2g

lab results have been posted since the beginning of steroids forums, a lot fake, people working to provide good reviews to bunk gear.

we all know this game.

even if some of those reports are correct today they are worthless the next few months or weeks

I bought masteron from NAPS, which had good lab reports attached, good reviews on forums about 2 years ago, it was fake after testing it was test prop


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

white said:


> the problem with this site is that it is under ground and you cannot trust one guy running it there is no independent verification all in secret, you do not know where the samples come from.
> 
> there is no guarantee if you buy the same vial (the same looking one) from another place it will be g2g
> 
> ...


Better than nothing.

Ugl shiting themselfs now

Naps it's a big reseller of course is going to have s**t gear..

Shree? Haha.

Only 2 person here put down anaboliclab

One is you every time..

Which lab you represent?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just buy your own raws and a simple melting point test should give a good idea of both the product and it's purity. Never going to be the most accurate test with basic home equipment but sure as shiit better than some MS publisher stupid ass results that a child could of made !!

My "friend" MY ARSE


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Proof is all over the box lol...flax is thicker than grapeseed . I'm injecting both types of oil this morning



Russian_88 said:


> So where is the proof that Baltic use that specific oil apart from some guy said that ?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Which lab you represent?


 it is called "get you own raws and brew"

which one you represent ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

white said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Which lab you represent?


 it is called "get you own raws and brew"

which one you represent ?

FranDeMan getit inthass

Properly overdose mate


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> it is called "get you own raws and brew"
> 
> which one you represent ?
> 
> ...


 I knew this  then it is Balkan because it received good reports on this site.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine's GP man

No fakes from them

And proper overdose lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

white said:


> it is called "get you own raws and brew"
> 
> which one you represent ?


 Im currently available


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Proof is all over the box lol...flax is thicker than grapeseed . I'm injecting both types of oil this morning
> 
> View attachment 119973
> 
> ...


 Well as we all know the put something on the box, but what is inside is another story ...


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Well as we all know the put something on the box, but what is inside is another story ...


 U ever jabbed those two brands one after the other...ull soon see the difference. .btw ..u didn't find those test results on muscle talk. Co.uk...in a thread called test results of common ugl did u lol


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

see guys what I have been talking about for a long time you cannot trust any results posted on the net

according to Simec results Pharmacom T300 (done of course by anaboliclab run by Millard Baker) came out over 300 mg/ml, you can check for yourself the site report (anaboliclab)

here is a guy who did bloods

https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/pharmacom-test-e-300-bloodwork.134372240/#post-1498153

came out very low what you would expect from 300 mg/ml, he was pinning 600 mg / week


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

white said:


> see guys what I have been talking about for a long time you cannot trust any results posted on the net
> 
> according to Simec results Pharmacom T300 (done of course by anaboliclab run by Millard Baker) came out over 300 mg/ml, you can check for yourself the site report (anaboliclab)
> 
> ...


 Really? You really think that is proof that you can't trust the lab test results from AnabolicLab? It is only proof of your faulty logic.

In an effort to discredit AnabolicLab lab you are making a logical fallacy of false choice:

IF the blood tests from a forum member are true, THEN the AnabolicLab lab report on the testosterone enanthate product must be false.

To further your own agenda, you are intentionally neglecting to introduce another possibility: that they are both true.

A SINGLE lab product lab report by AnabolicLab provides very little information about every vial of a UGL's testosterone enanthate produced currently, over the previous 12 months or in the next 12 months. You should never categorically dismiss contradictory evidence for this very reason.

The true value of the AnabolicLab program comes with repeated random tests over time. One test has very limited value. 10 tests much more useful. 100 tests well now we're talking.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Millard, I am not here to discredit but push you to provide reliable and useful information for real harm reduction. Whatever is said here today will be forgotten next year and your site might be something people want to follow one day if you listen to good, bad review and attacks on your site. So far you have some clueless newbies buying gear because you posted lab results.

You do not have clue about the term "harm reduction", Wedinos was about harm reduction they would provide you about all the s**t inside. If the was rat poison Wedinos would let you know, you do not. You cannot call your site harm reduction, you mislead people. There is no harm from straight corn oil if it is sterile either and there is no harm from how much mg/ml the corn oil contains.

This is not harm reduction you do good sales pitch for UGL how much there is mg/ml only.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

white said:


> Millard, I am not here to discredit but push you to provide reliable and useful information for real harm reduction. Whatever is said here today will be forgotten next year and your site might be something people want to follow one day if you listen to good, bad review and attacks on your site. So far you have some clueless newbies buying gear because you posted lab results.
> 
> You do not have clue about the term "harm reduction", Wedinos was about harm reduction they would provide you about all the s**t inside. If the was rat poison Wedinos would let you know, you do not. You cannot call your site harm reduction, you mislead people. There is no harm from straight corn oil if it is sterile either and there is no harm from how much mg/ml the corn oil contains.
> 
> This is not harm reduction you do good sales pitch for UGL how much there is mg/ml only.


 I don't think you have the authority to determine what is harm reduction and what is not harm reduction. I disagree with YOUR definition of harm reduction.

I would argue that the mg/ml of AAS in a product is very important to harm reduction especially when it comes to managing side effects such as elevated E2 or ASIH.

For example, tell the person who thinks they are injecting 100mg/ml of testosterone propionate per day but are really injecting 200mg/ml of testosterone enanthate that there is no harm reduction value in dosage quantification testing. This could lead to all sorts of problems miscalculating E2 management and ASIH treatment. I don't think many harm reduction advocates would disagree.

As you will learn, I have an extremely good understanding of harm reduction. If you would take the time to familiarize yourself with the AnabolicLab program, you would know that comprehensive testing is an important goal of the project. And you would also know that AnabolicLab will soon be posting quantitative dosage, microbiological and heavy metal testing on 11 trenbolone acetate samples later this month.

I welcome constructive criticism to improve the program but you are offering nothing of the sort in most of your comments. So, if you want to help, then help. Cease with the baseless innuendo regarding my reputation and credibility.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Millard Baker said:


> I don't think you have the authority to determine what is harm reduction and what is not harm reduction. I disagree with YOUR definition of harm reduction.
> 
> I would argue that the mg/ml of AAS in a product is very important to harm reduction especially when it comes to managing side effects such as elevated E2 or ASIH.
> 
> ...


 Where does your source of funding come from to carry out hundreds of these tests, out of interest? Are you are nonprofit organisation, or do you incur a profit/loss?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Millard Baker said:


> I don't think you have the authority to determine what is harm reduction and what is not harm reduction. I disagree with YOUR definition of harm reduction.
> 
> I would argue that the mg/ml of AAS in a product is very important to harm reduction especially when it comes to managing side effects such as elevated E2 or ASIH.
> 
> ...


 I think he thinks your the person his girlfriend been sneaking around while he's been out and as you leave you have been sabotaging his stash by replacing his test 500 with estrogen. There's no other explanation


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Millard Baker said:


> I don't think you have the authority to determine what is harm reduction and what is not harm reduction. I disagree with YOUR definition of harm reduction.


 I do not want to be your pain it the ass and I would appreciate if you do not think this way about me.

But you do not have the authority too; show your medical credentials, permits from FDA etc.
Federal and/or state licence etc. This is UGL, private run site and do not deny this.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Where does your source of funding come from to carry out hundreds of these tests, out of interest? Are you are nonprofit organisation, or do you incur a profit/loss?


 It is not currently structured as a non-profit. Funding comes entirely from voluntary donations primarily via Gofundme.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

white said:


> I do not want to be your pain it the ass and I would appreciate if you do not think this way about me.
> 
> But you do not have the authority too; show your medical credentials, permits from FDA etc.
> Federal and/or state licence etc. This is UGL, private run site and do not deny this.


 Honestly, I don't need to provide you with medical credentials, FDA licenses, government permits to prove the following. I think it is self-apparent to anyone who reads it:

"For example, tell the person who thinks they are injecting 100mg/ml of testosterone propionate per day but are really injecting 200mg/ml of testosterone enanthate that there is no harm reduction value in dosage quantification testing. This could lead to all sorts of problems miscalculating E2 management and ASIH treatment. I don't think many harm reduction advocates would disagree."

And why would I not consider you a pain in the ass if you continually make false assertions like insisting that I am a "UGL". Of course, I will deny it - it is not true and such statements are defamatory.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Millard Baker said:


> It is not currently structured as a non-profit. Funding comes entirely from voluntary donations primarily via Gofundme.


 You must have hundreds of consistent monthly donations, or maybe substantially fewer in volume and considerably higher in $$$.

I can see you do some good work and take pride in it, but the funding source could appear 'shady' from an outside eye - which potentially plants doubt. I may be inclined to think why you would sabotage a source of income if their results came back under par.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Millard Baker said:


> And why would I not consider you a pain in the ass if you continually make false assertions like insisting that I am a "UGL". Of course, I will deny it - it is not true and such statements are defamatory.


 there is nothing false but free speech on other hand you there is no way to verify the test.

Simec made the lab results based what they saw on the label or the results were later manipulated.

How do I know this, you calibrate HPLC to run in certain range for example 150 - mg/ml 250 mg/ml

When you run sample outside the range (Pharmacom T300) you get unreliable results, you need to calibrate it each time, I do not believe that chemist / lab assisted bothered to do this. It takes a while to have it calibrated again and recalibrate.

Sorry but you do not have anything to convince me, I do not know anything about. Why would I follow blindly the site ? Why I should not trust lab results posted by NAPS on his site but blindly trust yours


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

Archaic said:


> You must have hundreds of consistent monthly donations, or maybe substantially fewer in volume and considerably higher in $$$.
> 
> I can see you do some good work and take pride in it, but the funding source could appear 'shady' from an outside eye - which potentially plants doubt. I may be inclined to think why you would sabotage a source of income if their results came back under par.


 There are some of each. Around 200 donors have contributed approximately $20k USD over the past 7-8 months. Some are larger but most are small.

It is difficult to prove a negative. I fully understand and appreciate that there may be some suspicions that donations could influence results. It is not the case. I am committed to objectively and accurately reporting the contents of the vial/bottle. This is ALWAYS good business practice. Rather than "sabotaging" a source of income, I think it would generate even greater and broader support for the program. We will see. The success or failure of the program will rest of this belief.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@white

Ever think anaboliclab tested a good batch and the member got an underdosed batch?

I mean I know it sounds impossible to you! But just imagine it miraculously happened!! OMG imagine 

As for pharmacom, they encourage you to test and post lab results and offer something in return.

It's not impossible for the high end UGL to get sh1tty raws from time to time.


----------



## Millard Baker (Sep 19, 2008)

white said:


> there is nothing false but free speech on other hand you there is no way to verify the test.
> 
> Simec made the lab results based what they saw on the label or the results were later manipulated.
> 
> ...


 Your assertion as if it were fact that I am a "UGL" is false and defamatory. This is not free speech.

And again, you make another false assertion as if it were fact. To suggest that SIMEC based its results off reading the label or manipulation is also false and defamatory.

SIMEC is a fully accredited and licensed professional lab testing facility that has been audited by the US FDA. Anyone can call or email SIMEC and ask them to verify the legitimacy of the AnabolicLab published reports.

While I thank you for sharing your knowledge about HPLC testing, I trust the SIMEC with its fourteen dedicated employees including four PhDs in Chemistry and/or Pharmacy and laboratory technicians with vast experience in chemical and microbiological analysis, peptide chemistry, biochemistry, pharmaceutical analytics and medical microbiology much more than you.

Why are you trying so hard with the blatantly false and defamatory statements?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> @white
> 
> Ever think anaboliclab tested a good batch and the member got an underdosed batch?
> 
> ...


 Of course he isn't broad minded to think of such possibilities. He already has his narrow mind made up and nothings going to change that . Starting to think maybe he owns a crap ugl and is worried it's going to get some bunk test results at any moment


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> Of course he isn't broad minded to think of such possibilities. He already has his narrow mind made up and nothings going to change that . Starting to think maybe he owns a crap ugl and is worried it's going to get some bunk test results at any moment


 Or he punts shree who tested sh1te :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@white which one is your shity lab again ??


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> U ever jabbed those two brands one after the other...ull soon see the difference. .btw ..u didn't find those test results on muscle talk. Co.uk...in a thread called test results of common ugl did u lol


 Yes they are also there, and that person is the ( friend and his friend is who got it tested) I mean even 5 year old could of put this two together. Why have I only posted this results( Shree malay balkan and baltic) but not all of them ? Because I had no part or involvement in others. I asked him to test them samples for me, he asked if he could put the results up on the net, I said no problem, as I'll be doing exactly the same once I get results back.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Millard Baker said:


> Your assertion as if it were fact that I am a "UGL" is false and defamatory. This is not free speech.
> 
> And again, you make another false assertion as if it were fact. To suggest that SIMEC based its results off reading the label or manipulation is also false and defamatory.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand why you trying to convince or proof anything to this gentlemen or any one ? Just do what you doing, ignore the negativity, let people that don't belive you or results do their own tests or carry on by testing it on them selfs and others will use your research to their benefit and will be very greatful. You just can't help some people, even if you trying to do something good, they won't appriciate it and accept it, but instead they will try to find something g or anything to pick on and hate on any kind of luphole it's just a human nature. Life example of what I'm talking about. Two kinds of people, standing on the side of the road asking for a lift, one will be great-full and say thank you for giving him a lift, other one will say that car isn't comfy and heating wasn't on and person that was driving it weren't driving it right.


----------



## Hull lad (Jul 28, 2015)

I used Baltic 6 months ago andwas good lately it is s**t ther sus is very underdosed in my opinion but saying that I Carnt get no good stuff anymore it's all s**t omndren fake Shite Cambridge s**t , and others ,alpha pharma was the only good gear I had 2 year ago and maylay tiger , I had a year out and am struggling to find a good lab, I can get alliance and maylay tiger again now, and was wondering what it's like lately after reading this thread I don't no what to believe and got some hygertrpoin and that's looking like s**t aswel


----------



## Hull lad (Jul 28, 2015)

Pscarb, a year old Baltic lab test is not something one can really go by, a lot can change


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hull lad said:


> Pscarb, a year old Baltic lab test is not something one can really go by, a lot can change


 a lot can change from one batch to another, i used their Test blend last year had it tested and it was good to go, i am still using it now on its own on my cruise so i would notice if it was under dosed but i am getting the results i would expect so in my opinion it is still gtg........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

testosquirrel said:


> Proof is all over the box lol...flax is thicker than grapeseed . I'm injecting both types of oil this morning
> 
> View attachment 119973
> 
> ...


   too funny


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> too funny


 Hey did u see his results are on a thread in another forum lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

testosquirrel said:


> Hey did u see his results are on a thread in another forum lol


 no i didn't but then i hold no validity in these results so if they are the same then i have no interest to be fair, things just don't add up but hey people will believe what they believe.....i only quoted your post because i had forgotten that it was on the back of the box

i can only comment on my results with this lab or any lab i use and my physique tells me its gtg especially seeing as i use so little......


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no i didn't but then i hold no validity in these results so if they are the same then i have no interest to be fair, things just don't add up but hey people will believe what they believe.....i only quoted your post because i had forgotten that it was on the back of the box
> 
> i can only comment on my results with this lab or any lab i use and my physique tells me its gtg especially seeing as i use so little......


 Can't be any fairer than that..and flax is thick oil. .I just don't understand what ppl gain from posting results that aren't theirs. .unless they end up digging a hole and think the only way our is to keep digging.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> a lot can change from one batch to another, i used their Test blend last year had it tested and it was good to go, i am still using it now on its own on my cruise so i would notice if it was under dosed but i am getting the results i would expect so in my opinion it is still gtg........


 I've have some Baltic sust and these results have me thinging I should use 2 amps instead of one each time as it says they're under dosed. Is that what u would do mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TITO said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > a lot can change from one batch to another, i used their Test blend last year had it tested and it was good to go, i am still using it now on its own on my cruise so i would notice if it was under dosed but i am getting the results i would expect so in my opinion it is still gtg........


 I've have some Baltic sust and these results have me thinging I should use 2 amps instead of one each time as it says they're under dosed. Is that what u would do mate?

No as I don't trust the reports for the reasons I have given throughout this thread, I still find it gtg


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Russian_88 said:


> Indicates that conditions they are made in aren't most sterile, so to keep it clean and stop u getting infection they add more ba/bb


 What A Load Of Rubbish.

High Solvent Ratios Because The Powders ARRIVE With Powdered Solvent...Do Your Own Homework Instead Of Posting MTs..


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Millard Baker said:


> It is not currently structured as a non-profit. Funding comes entirely from voluntary donations primarily via Gofundme.


 Millard, Thank You For Everything You Do Brother, Many Of Us Appreciate All The a Time, Effort And Energy You Put Into Looking After Our Health.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't Alpha Pharma Use EO As The Carrier?

Results Show GSO...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I fuuking called BS how many pages ago?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I fuuking called BS how many pages ago?


 Go to muscle talk .Co. uk. And type in lab results for common ugl


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AsItIs said:


> Doesn't Alpha Pharma Use EO As The Carrier?
> 
> Results Show GSO...


 apparently they all use GSO


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> Millard, Thank You For Everything You Do Brother, Many Of Us Appreciate All The a Time, Effort And Energy You Put Into Looking After Our Health.


 it depends on your definition of health. Just information about mg/ml does not mean that the product is safe. Wedinos would give you detailed information if they found something unsafe inside, this is what you call "harm reduction"


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

white said:


> it depends on your definition of health. Just information about mg/ml does not mean that the product is safe. Wedinos would give you detailed information if they found something unsafe inside, this is what you call "harm reduction"


 Really? I never saw one test on there that showed metals etc in gear?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

white said:


> it depends on your definition of health. Just information about mg/ml does not mean that the product is safe. Wedinos would give you detailed information if they found something unsafe inside, this is what you call "harm reduction"


 Definition Of Health? Trolling...

You obviously Do Not Know Millard Very Well, And The Work He Puts In For Us All..

Why Are You Trying Miserably To Bust His Balls? Go Bust The Iron Up Instead...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

testosquirrel said:


> Go to muscle talk .Co. uk. And type in lab results for common ugl


 Why what they saying over there I'm not a member?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

In fact speaking of wedinos, i just looked and theres a few new results on page one, for malay, baltic and some blue hearts


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Big Ian said:


> Really? I never saw one test on there that showed metals etc in gear?


 you are correct because there was no test done to show concentration of heavy metals or any other contaminations only mg/ml which is good sales pitch for clueless newbies like you.

here is something for you

Heavy Metals-
Balkan at <.007% ( Also significant overdose of what label claimed- (Test C Amp) also contained Test E as a contaminant
Eurochem at <.004%
Gen-shi at <.004%
IP China at <.004%
Jinan at <.007%

Bacteria-
Alpha Pharma- Rexogin(1st sample) -400 Aerobic Plate Count per gram
Alpha pharma- rexogin (2nd sample) - <100 (Very acceptable)
Axio stanaplex50- 21,000
Diamond deca- 1500
Elite test prop- 100
Geneza test susp- 4,000
Golden gear Mast- 100
Unigen test E- 100


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

AsItIs said:


> Definition Of Health? Trolling...
> 
> You obviously Do Not Know Millard Very Well, And The Work He Puts In For Us All..
> 
> Why Are You Trying Miserably To Bust His Balls? Go Bust The Iron Up Instead...


 I cannot return the favor and call you troll because you are stupid. I guess if somebody tells you that here is certain mg/ml then you think that it is healthy, just get a clue moron.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

white said:


> you are correct because there was no test done to show concentration of heavy metals or any other contaminations only mg/ml which is good sales pitch for clueless newbies like you.
> 
> here is something for you
> 
> ...


 Lmao at clueless newbies, ive been training for 20 years and using gear for 16

i was talking about wedinos because you said they were all about harm reduction you numpty! Show me a result on there that gives heavy metals or anything harmful in a teat on gear on there! I think you'll struggle!


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

white said:


> I cannot return the favor and call you troll because you are stupid. I guess if somebody tells you that here is certain mg/ml then you think that it is healthy, just get a clue moron.


 Keyboard Warrior.. Classy.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

TITO said:


> Why what they saying over there I'm not a member?


 Nor am I. ..but all those results are in a long multi page thread of supposed tests..including the ones he supposedly had a friend of a friend test


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

testosquirrel said:


> Nor am I. ..but all those results are in a long multi page thread of supposed tests..including the ones he supposedly had a friend of a friend test


 Tut tut tut


----------

